# My husband is mad at me



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

I just got told tonight that I have to stop spending money on the dogs and toys for my son. My husband says I have gotten out of control.







I told him I can't help it, I like to buy things that will make my loved ones happy. Anyways I have ordered several things the last couple weeks and put it on the credit card and I think I will be in trouble next month. I just wanted to share and tell everyone on SM 



*IT'S ALL YOUR FAULT**
*























love ya
Amber


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

What a CRUEL husband (LOL) . Tell your spouse , that Retail Therapy is much cheaper than a psychiatrist .Sarah


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'm sure I'll be in the doghouse right behind you once the hubby gets the credit card bills *sighs*

But hey, at least our doghouses are decorated the way we want them!







<strike>refuses to admit that I contributed to your deliqunicy</strike>


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Get your own credit cards and bank accounts, Ladies. Then you only have to persuade your men to set up a huge monthly transfer to your account. No need for him to have to worry about the little things like keeping hearth and home together - and, of course, a few incidentals








Either that or check out his personal expenditure on the credit card statements - golf, going to the games, nights out with the boys, bits and pieces for the car, never-used gardening stuff (but it impresses the male neighbours), hobbies, gadgets ... ... ...


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi,
I remember when I first got married and had my son I was 21, and all my life before that (Daddy)
always paid for things.. I got a credit card it was my first







and I did not even realize how much I was spending ( I sware) I was buying things for the house and little cute boutique clothes for my son and clothes and more clothes...Well when I was done I owed $ 20,000, yep I thought I would die if my husband didn't kill me first







I hid that bill for 1 year, yup 1 whole year. Until I finally broke down to my dad, thank God he paid it for me,but I learned a big lesson( I think I did) and that is always be the first one to the mail-box







..Just kidding !! Well 15 yrs later and my husband still does not know about it, we were just starting out back then and he would not take a dime from my dad, we had NOTHING!! So I know if he found out he would have flipped..LOL. Now I have my one emergency credit card, but mostly I just pay cash, cause I never ever want to lie and hide things like that , it really was not fun and I felt bad about lying.
My husband still does not use credit card he always pays cash he says if you don't have the money at the time to buy it then you wont have the money when the bill comes.. I mean now I spend what I want, but I am responsible and I don't go over-board...I think









Don't worry Amber just blame us!!!HEHEHEHEHEHE

Andrea~


----------



## Cindy1981 (Apr 24, 2006)

My Boyfriend is the same way about the dogs. He doesn't say to much about the vet or feeding expenses it's things like clothes, collars, bows, shoes, etc. I spent 3,000.00 dollars in one day on Tinkerbell though. I understand is point because I know he is trying to get us out of the house. I now have a limit and it isn't very much when you have to spread it out over 7 dogs.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*Well Amber now you make me feel VERY bad about not getting "Fantasy" for myself. SORRY!







*



*enJOY!*

*Melanie*





> Hi,
> I remember when I first got married and had my son I was 21, and all my life before that (Daddy)
> always paid for things.. I got a credit card it was my first
> 
> ...


 

*Darling Andrea,*



*First I want to say, I FEEL the knot in your 21 year old stomach. Second I want to tell you, YOU ARE BLESSED to have the Father you do. Mine would have KILLED me. No kidding. Oh and that would have happened after my Mom chewed me to pieces. He never would have helped me. You are blessed!*



*Love ya,*

*Melanie*


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

> Hi,
> I remember when I first got married and had my son I was 21, and all my life before that (Daddy)
> always paid for things.. I got a credit card it was my first
> 
> ...


Andrea - that is almost my husbands exact advice to our kids - if you don't have the money now, you don't need it now. We use American Express to order things online, and of course, it is paid every month and for everyday purchases we use our Visa debit cards because we prefer to not owe anyone anything. I used to have over 30 credit cards in just my name and I was hiding them from my husband and hated it. When I decided I wanted to retire, he agreed to pay them all off with the condition that I cancel them then, and I must tell you it is such a relief to not worry about them anymore. I don't think I would ever go back to being in debt.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=216869
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have 4 credit cards and I hate it! I owe way to much money. I'm hoping that if I get a new job I can use the extra money to get them all paid off in the next year or so. I dream of the day that I can pay off the credit card each month or just use cash/debit card. I do know that I never ever want them to get this bad again. It is very stressfull!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Well I am in a different situation here, it's my hubby who does the online buying for Scooby and half the time I have no idea what is coming till it arrives. He will go somewhere, a store of somewhere and if he didn't take Scooby for the ride you can be sure he will come home with a new toy for him, just to make up for not taking him. That little fella has more toys than the local Kinder Care


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> What a CRUEL husband (LOL) . Tell your spouse , that Retail Therapy is much cheaper than a psychiatrist .Sarah
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Love that line..."Retail Therapy"


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

I figure I should be doing pretty good, I'm stocked up on just about everything I will need for awhile. So hopefully if I take it easy for a couple of months I will be able to buy some more goodies for the "kids" I just want everyone to know I will blame SM when the credit card comes in a couple weeks (mostly Stacy though)


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> I just got told tonight that I have to stop spending money on the dogs and toys for my son. My husband says I have gotten out of control.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



Who wears the pants in your house!!!!














lol lol





No, I'm like a few of you other girls, I use the credit card but then we ALWAYS pay the amount off in full when its due.





But on the other hand, I DO NOT like buying clothes or shopping in general for me, so I think, seeing I don't spend money on my self, I'll spend it on my dog!!




















You are going to have to lay down (pardon the pun) some rules here girl, you will have to 'hypnotize' him into believing that it is all GOOD things for your baby.



I'm mean, you can't have you baby out in public and not up to date with fashions now can you??



Tell ya what, send him over to me and I''ll sort him out. When he returns, he WILL see things your way.....







































Good luck



Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=216856
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks Dede, it's good to know I have someone looking out for me







Hubby needs to use up unused vacation...when do you want me to send him?????

Amber


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Interesting topic..... Just from a mans point of view.
We can overlook many things if convinced gently....
and regularly. I'm just saying.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I figure I should be doing pretty good, I'm stocked up on just about everything I will need for awhile. So hopefully if I take it easy for a couple of months I will be able to buy some more goodies for the "kids" I just want everyone to know I will blame SM when the credit card comes in a couple weeks (mostly Stacy though)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*gasps*

Did you NOT see my note telling you that I refused to take responsiblity for any of your excess spending? It's not like I peer pressured you or anything.

Oops.

Wait, I did. My bad.









But it's definitely not my fault that your dog liked Lucy's bed and stole it from her in the back seat. Or, or... me raving about Jodi's harness vests. Nope, so not my fault.

*whistles innocently*


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

My hubby calls our babies the million dollar dogs







. Just today I went out to get something for lunch, while I was out I went to the pet store and grabbed some more shampoo, and this really cute food bowl ( after I walked around looking at everything for ages). Then stopped in at my groomers to see if she had the NEW collars in that I wanted, and she did, so of course I got them. Then I picked up lunch, by the time I got home it was more like afternoon tea







. My husband said out shopping again I see ( he couldn't miss the huge diamonty collors on our babies)







.

Like alot of other posters here, my husband and I ONLY use visa debt cards, I also put money away into a secret bank account just for my babies ( my skin babies have there own accounts also, he knows about those), that way I shop for all of us on his money ( MINE), and have that extra stash for things I don't really want him to know how much it cost







, like the stroller I am going to get







.

I am very lucky, my husband is great, and loves spoiling them as much as I do. Like for Easter he wanted me to go out and get toys for them to put in there Easter bags from the Easter bunny ( my boys thought that was soooooooooo cool), so I will have to keep that up for a while, well at least till they figure out the Easter bunny and Santa are mum and dad.









Just blame everyone on SM, I will be when I get my stroller, I will be saying but everyone has one, and they say they are just great.





































BEK,SAMMY MAREE & MAX


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

O.K. so I MAY be one of the VERY few that has this situation.......................

I have ALWAYS ALWAYS worked....even from a VERY early age....10-11. My sister's first husband owned a factory making handbags and I would work all summer with him and he would pay me like any of his other employees (plus some extras like he would pay for my lunch







) But I worked hard and worked the same hours. DON'T ASK WHY...but I acutally like and wanted to work at his factory every summer. I think because already at that age I liked that I was earning my OWN MONEY and spending it as I pleased (usually onclothes for the following new school year)...Anyway....this went on all threw elementary, JHS, and HS. Always working summers and part time after school during the school year. So I got VERY ACCUSTOMED to having my own money, never having to really ask for it, and spending it as I chose to. When I met my husband 7 years ago I lived alone in my own apartment and took care of all my bills and my daughter financially. I ALWAYS told him that I would never join bank accounts with a man because I get up everyday, bust my a** , earn every dollar and refuse to be questioned about spending my money or "our" money. After our son was born, I moved to NJ with my husband (we weren't married yet) we still at this point did not put our bank accounts together. 3 years ago we got married and still till this day, ALL and I mean every single penny of our money is kept in separate bank accounts. We share all the house bills straight down the line every month but pay our own personal bills (cell phones, car payments, credit cards, etc) on our own. It has NEVER been an issue with either one of us for the past 7 years and even my husband says..."if it works for us why change it" and WHO cares what people think. I tell him OOOOH TRUST ME I DON'T CARE what people think or have to say about OUR financial situation. This is what has always worked for us and I think we BOTH know that if put all our money together we would constantly be checking what the other one was doing or questioning the other about why did you spend this amount?? Why did you have to buy this or that??

Don't think it does not stop him from making a comment to me when he sees me carry on with my on line shopping or any shopping I may do and of course when I spend money on Chulita (like her new G.W. LITTLE Collar that is coming in the mail..







LOL). But at the end of it all there is only SO MUCH he CAN say to me because since I am using my money that I earn and not his he really can't say much. He says it himself.......he says if we were to join all our money together into one account that there would be NO WAY he would stay shut if he saw a $300 purchase or even a $75.00 purchase if it's something HE FELT was unnecessary. So to avoid all that and the arguments we have kept our money separate until this day.

I know it may not be the "NORM" in alot of peoples eyes, or married couples eyes...but it works for us and that's all that matters.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

In our house it works like this....what's mine is mine, and what's his is mine!


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

> O.K. so I MAY be one of the VERY few that has this situation.......................
> 
> I have ALWAYS ALWAYS worked....even from a VERY early age....10-11. My sister's first husband owned a factory making handbags and I would work all summer with him and he would pay me like any of his other employees (plus some extras like he would pay for my lunch
> 
> ...





I know you were just posting what works for you but I did take a little offense. Nothing I am not already over so don't worry about it. I think it's great that you work out of the house and I plan to return to work in a couple of years when my children go to school, but I just wanted to make clear that I have always worked also. I got a job the same month my state allowed me to work and I started paying my own bills shortly after. I worked all the way through my first pregnancy and up until my son was 6 months old and have to have surgery. Then my full time Job was taking care of him. When he was a year and a half I would wait till my husband got home from work then go to night school. When he was 2 I went back to work. I got pregnant again and then was put on bed rest, the stress from working and having a 3 year old and being pregnant was too much. Now my full time job is being at home with my two sons making sure they are happy as can be. (and going crazy myself







LOL) When I worked I was fortunate enough to be able too keep all my money and spend as I pleased, which was sooo nice. But staying at home means sacrifices that I am willing and wanting to make (even if i bi**h about it sometimes) When I say my husband is mad at me I am saying that very lightly, he is a teddy bear and lets me get just about anything I want. It's just that every couple of months he gives me a look and says you need to slow down (he keeps me in line) Like you posted earlier not what works for everyone but it works for us.

Amber


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

What I LOVE about being single: No one looking over my shoudler while I shop to keep me from going overboard

What I DESPISE about being single: No one looking over my shoudler while I shop to keep me from going overboard

Just kidding, I don't want to be in debt or anything, but I don't want to stop buying stuff for Bella either. And although I sometimes think I need someone to hide the credit card, I'd probably shoot anyone who tried


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

> What I LOVE about being single: No one looking over my shoudler while I shop to keep me from going overboard
> 
> What I DESPISE about being single: No one looking over my shoudler while I shop to keep me from going overboard
> 
> ...



yeah my husband tried to hide the cc from me once but he put it with the bills so that just didn't work very well.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=217528
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had a slight feeling that someone or maybe the wives that stay at home to raise their kids MIGHT take some offense to it. But I was not trying to offened *any wives or stay at home moms* that raise thier kids. I was just writing what works for my husband and I and what I KNOW not to be the NORM for alot of couples. I never mention or said anything about staying home and raising kids and I KNOW its not always easy. Never mention ONE WORD about your husband either.







My mother stood home to raise 8 of us with no job and collected welfare for ALL of us. 

I think that it's a personal choice and sacrifice you make to stay at home and be a Mom or work. I choose to continue to work but that was and is my own personal choice.

I want to rip my hair out







after staying home a full week with them when I take Christmas break with them.* LOL* *So GOD BLESS ALL OF YOU * for having the patience, love, devotion and HARD WORK it takes to be a stay at home Mom but don't take any offense to what works for my household cause that was not what I intended.


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=217592
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no worries, i mean it. just wanted to say what i was feeling. what i love about SM is the diversity of people and different opinions expressed.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=217613
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had a slight feeling that someone or maybe the wives that stay at home to raise their kids MIGHT take some offense to it. But I was not trying to offened *any wives or stay at home moms* that raise thier kids. I was just writing what works for my husband and I and what I KNOW not to be the NORM for alot of couples. I never mention or said anything about staying home and raising kids and I KNOW its not always easy. Never mention ONE WORD about your husband either.







My mother stood home to raise 8 of us with no job and collected welfare for ALL of us. 

I think that it's a personal choice and sacrifice you make to stay at home and be a Mom or work. I choose to continue to work but that was and is my own personal choice.

I want to rip my hair out







after staying home a full week with them when I take Christmas break with them.* LOL* *So GOD BLESS ALL OF YOU * for having the patience, love, devotion and HARD WORK it takes to be a stay at home Mom but don't take any offense to what works for my household cause that was not what I intended.








[/B][/QUOTE]


no worries, i mean it. just wanted to say what i was feeling. what i love about SM is the diversity of people and different opinions expressed.








[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

I guess every marriage works out what works for them and as we can see, it isn't the same for everyone. My husband is totally in charge of all the finances and I am fine with that. As I said before, at one point, I had 30 credit card accts. in my name only - I had 7 major cards and then everytime I would go in a store, they would say "if you open an acct., you can save 10-15% today" so of course, I said okay. When I reached the point that I did not feel I could mentally take the cut throat ways of the corporate world I was living in and wanted to retire, I owed around $37,000 on those cards. Everything I made was mine to spend in anyway I wanted - hubby took care of all our living and household expenses, but I did have to pay my own credit cards. As I also said before, hubby agreed to pay off everything right then if I would agree to cancel the cards and never re-open them. If I had control over our finances, we would probably be bankrupt as I love to shop. He is so good at it - he had always believed that you should have at least a year's salary in savings in this economy. If it were up to me, I would spend it on something fun, but he is much wiser than I. Because of his financial savvy, we are able to enjoy life and not worry about money. I do still shop, but now he gives me a very generous allowance that is mine to spend any way I wish. I have on occassion gone over that and then he just asks what I bought and never really says anything about it. He did recently make a spread sheet tracking my spending for one month and asked me to take a look at it. When I did, it made me realize where I get out of hand at times and I am trying to watch that. I love Kohl's and go there a couple of times a week. When you spend $100 or so at one time, it doesn't seem like much to me, but in that particular month, I had gone to Kohl's 9 times and spent almost $1500 there in one month (without that much to show for it). Amber, I think the point I am trying to make is, I didn't really think you meant that your hubby was really mad at you - it is wise to take stock of how much we really do spend - when you do it a little at a time, you sometimes don't realize how much it adds up to. I know that some would not want their husband to have complete control of the finances, but for us - it works and I love not having to worry about any bills. I know he is an extremely intelligent man and is only looking out for our future, and I am grateful that he does things the way he does. I am sure your hubby has that same interest in mind. Yes, I realize that most of you are strong, independent women and might be offended by the image of being "taken care of", but I love it.

Edited to add the fact that I do know about "finance" - I have a masters degree in the subject, so don't think I am just some mindless twit who has no concept of monetary values.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

geez, i feel like the opposite. it's casey that will be at toys r us and call me up and say "hey, there's a tickle me elmo for only $40, can i get it for gruffi?". lol. and it's his money! thank god i dont have to share anything or have to defend myself on what i spend. i dont know how you guys deal with it. my family or boyfriend would never dare to tell me what to spend my money on. LOL


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

"Yes, I realize that most of you are strong, independent women and might be offended by the image of being "taken care of", but I love it."


NO OFFENSE taken here.







I only wish my husband would pay off just the ONE credit card I owe money on. LOL


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

> I guess every marriage works out what works for them and as we can see, it isn't the same for everyone. My husband is totally in charge of all the finances and I am fine with that. As I said before, at one point, I had 30 credit card accts. in my name only - I had 7 major cards and then everytime I would go in a store, they would say "if you open an acct., you can save 10-15% today" so of course, I said okay. When I reached the point that I did not feel I could mentally take the cut throat ways of the corporate world I was living in and wanted to retire, I owed around $37,000 on those cards. Everything I made was mine to spend in anyway I wanted - hubby took care of all our living and household expenses, but I did have to pay my own credit cards. As I also said before, hubby agreed to pay off everything right then if I would agree to cancel the cards and never re-open them. If I had control over our finances, we would probably be bankrupt as I love to shop. He is so good at it - he had always believed that you should have at least a year's salary in savings in this economy. If it were up to me, I would spend it on something fun, but he is much wiser than I. Because of his financial savvy, we are able to enjoy life and not worry about money. I do still shop, but now he gives me a very generous allowance that is mine to spend any way I wish. I have on occassion gone over that and then he just asks what I bought and never really says anything about it. He did recently make a spread sheet tracking my spending for one month and asked me to take a look at it. When I did, it made me realize where I get out of hand at times and I am trying to watch that. I love Kohl's and go there a couple of times a week. When you spend $100 or so at one time, it doesn't seem like much to me, but in that particular month, I had gone to Kohl's 9 times and spent almost $1500 there in one month (without that much to show for it). Amber, I think the point I am trying to make is, I didn't really think you meant that your hubby was really mad at you - it is wise to take stock of how much we really do spend - when you do it a little at a time, you sometimes don't realize how much it adds up to. I know that some would not want their husband to have complete control of the finances, but for us - it works and I love not having to worry about any bills. I know he is an extremely intelligent man and is only looking out for our future, and I am grateful that he does things the way he does. I am sure your hubby has that same interest in mind. Yes, I realize that most of you are strong, independent women and might be offended by the image of being "taken care of", but I love it.[/B]



I am in a similar situation as you, as I don't worry about paying bills I let him handle it so I don't have the stress of it. I couldn't tell you how much our bills are and don't really care (as long as their getting paid) I am not in the dark, either the bank statement or checkbook are always available for me to see. I trust my husband completely and have worries about him sneaking anything (other than something for his truck i might disagree with







) Hopefully one day I will be in the financial situation you are in(being able to go to kohls all the time) My spending is spent at Target, when I need out of the house I go to target. I will always find something I need (diapers, formula, toilet paper etc.) so i have an excuse then throw in some extras









After writing this i have lost track of my point so thanks for listening to me ramble









Amber


----------



## ourdonbi (Feb 25, 2006)

hehe dont worry if hubby gets mad at you... you are always welcome to stay at my house








once he see's the beautiful things u brought im sure it will blow over!







|
and you guys are right i noticed since i have joined sm i have been trying to keep up with everyone and buy everything.

SO far i brought 3 different types of shampoo/condition 
2 different car seats
bed
clothes / bows
toys
now im going to pm someone for the bows









*


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

> hehe dont worry if hubby gets mad at you... you are always welcome to stay at my house
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just got my bows from cordilla and she did fantastic, I will post pics in a new post.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hey , I am a little offended here to now





































I am just kiding!!! I am in a silly mood..






























Andrea~


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> Hey , I am a little offended here to now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YOU BETTER NOT BE....LOL























You know your my girl...and you better be coming to my house...THAT'S A THREAT!!!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=217665
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I was kidding I think whatever works for families is great..I get an allowance every week..My dad
goes crazy when I say that (allowance) , but I love it , I used to work too, and sometimes I wish I could go back, it is very hard staying home with my kids, they are nuts!!!







And I loose my friggin mind daily..Come to think of it I need a raise










No threats please I may get suspended again...









XO Andrea~


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=217672
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I can imagine Andrea....I lose it sometimes with my 2 kids and I'm NOT home with him all day. LOL So you deserve a bigger "allowance" as far as I am concerned.







...LOL


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

Andrea I love when you add your flare to a thread!!!! How old are your kids again?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Andrea I love when you add your flare to a thread!!!! How old are your kids again?[/B]










Almost 15( Nasty Lil man) 12 (Completely nuts, jokes around alllllllllllll day)
and almost 6 (going on friggin 40-he knows more than me actually)









Wanna come over it's just so much fun here....

















Andrea~


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=217685
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You forgot to mention how handsome your boys are...and especially that little cutie.....


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

you wanna hear crazy, my 4 year old, 9 month old, Lilly and J.J are 9 months also. ready for the kicker........ My husbands cousin got evicted and has no place to go so her and her two kids (6 months and 5 years old) are moving in today







she has no job, and has lived with her mom always, she's 27!!!


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> you wanna hear crazy, my 4 year old, 9 month old, Lilly and J.J are 9 months also. ready for the kicker........ My husbands cousin got evicted and has no place to go so her and her two kids (6 months and 5 years old) are moving in today
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLY COW!!!!







You have got to be kidding me. How are you guys gonna do it? AND YOU HAVE TWINS??? GOD BLESS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=217696
> 
> 
> 
> ...



4 year old-skin baby
9 month old-skin baby
lilly-fluff butt
JJ-fluff butt
scooby-beagle

cousins kids


i don't know she is already driving me crazy and she hasn't even moved in. I am going to drive her around town next week to fill out job applications so she can afford to put her kids in day care (at least the baby) then she can save up and move out. 

i have one word on how i can handle it "prosac"


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=217701
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YIKES!!!!







Hopefully it will be a VERY temporary situation for ALL of you.







The thought of it even happening would make me crazy too.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=217718
> 
> 
> 
> ...



4 year old-skin baby
9 month old-skin baby
lilly-fluff butt
JJ-fluff butt
scooby-beagle

cousins kids


i don't know she is already driving me crazy and she hasn't even moved in. I am going to drive her around town next week to fill out job applications so she can afford to put her kids in day care (at least the baby) then she can save up and move out. 

i have one word on how i can handle it "prosac"








[/B][/QUOTE]

YIKES!!!!







Hopefully it will be a VERY temporary situation for ALL of you.







The thought of it even happening would make me crazy too.
[/B][/QUOTE]

bklynlatina,
I feel so sorry for you, omg how hard is that going to be. I can relate to being a stay home mum who's kids can just drive you nuts







. I have 3 skin babies ALL boys. My elderst is 10yrs in December, then my middle boy is 8yrs, and my youngest is 6yrs this month. They have SOOOOOOOOOOOOO much energy, and OMG do they fight like mad, they can drive me crazy







. I mean they get up, I get there breakfast ready and they start fighting """ Mum stratton looked at me!!!!!"" """ No i didn't!!!!!! yes you did, etc etc etc etc, it just keeps on going from there.
They fight over nothing.
To make things even worse in my house, I also have my husband home fulltime. He had a serious motorbike accident on the 13th May, and is only now just starting to get around ( he pretty much broke the whole right side of him, sternium, ribs, punctured his lung, shoulder, Knee, the list just keeps going), So I have him going honey can you get me this or that







, I need a holiday







. If all goes well he should be back at work around september/october.
So I can relate, and I to need a raise







.
I am looking at going back to work part-time next year to get out of the house, to give me break, we will see how it all works.
BEK,SAMMY MAREE & MAX


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=217721
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YIKES!!!!







Hopefully it will be a VERY temporary situation for ALL of you.







The thought of it even happening would make me crazy too.
[/B][/QUOTE]

bklynlatina,
I feel so sorry for you, omg how hard is that going to be. I can relate to being a stay home mum who's kids can just drive you nuts







. I have 3 skin babies ALL boys. My elderst is 10yrs in December, then my middle boy is 8yrs, and my youngest is 6yrs this month. They have SOOOOOOOOOOOOO much energy, and OMG do they fight like mad, they can drive me crazy







. I mean they get up, I get there breakfast ready and they start fighting """ Mum stratton looked at me!!!!!"" """ No i didn't!!!!!! yes you did, etc etc etc etc, it just keeps on going from there.
They fight over nothing.
To make things even worse in my house, I also have my husband home fulltime. He had a serious motorbike accident on the 13th May, and is only now just starting to get around ( he pretty much broke the whole right side of him, sternium, ribs, punctured his lung, shoulder, Knee, the list just keeps going), So I have him going honey can you get me this or that







, I need a holiday







. If all goes well he should be back at work around september/october.
So I can relate, and I to need a raise







.
I am looking at going back to work part-time next year to get out of the house, to give me break, we will see how it all works.
BEK,SAMMY MAREE & MAX
[/B][/QUOTE]

'' 
Oh...it wasn't me...it was ddarlingfam (Amber) who was having family move in with her.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Amber ~
You are a much better person that I. I wish you much luck and patience. I had my nephew (and his girlfriend although this was an added benefit I was not made aware of prior) and I thought I would go crazy. I love my sister's kids more than anything in the world but it was just too much.

BEK ~
I'm also wishing you much peace in the near future.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=217867
> 
> 
> 
> ...



4 year old-skin baby
9 month old-skin baby
lilly-fluff butt
JJ-fluff butt
scooby-beagle

cousins kids


i don't know she is already driving me crazy and she hasn't even moved in. I am going to drive her around town next week to fill out job applications so she can afford to put her kids in day care (at least the baby) then she can save up and move out. 

i have one word on how i can handle it "prosac"








[/B][/QUOTE]

YIKES!!!!







Hopefully it will be a VERY temporary situation for ALL of you.







The thought of it even happening would make me crazy too.
[/B][/QUOTE]

bklynlatina,
I feel so sorry for you, omg how hard is that going to be. I can relate to being a stay home mum who's kids can just drive you nuts







. I have 3 skin babies ALL boys. My elderst is 10yrs in December, then my middle boy is 8yrs, and my youngest is 6yrs this month. They have SOOOOOOOOOOOOO much energy, and OMG do they fight like mad, they can drive me crazy







. I mean they get up, I get there breakfast ready and they start fighting """ Mum stratton looked at me!!!!!"" """ No i didn't!!!!!! yes you did, etc etc etc etc, it just keeps on going from there.
They fight over nothing.
To make things even worse in my house, I also have my husband home fulltime. He had a serious motorbike accident on the 13th May, and is only now just starting to get around ( he pretty much broke the whole right side of him, sternium, ribs, punctured his lung, shoulder, Knee, the list just keeps going), So I have him going honey can you get me this or that







, I need a holiday







. If all goes well he should be back at work around september/october.
So I can relate, and I to need a raise







.
I am looking at going back to work part-time next year to get out of the house, to give me break, we will see how it all works.
BEK,SAMMY MAREE & MAX
[/B][/QUOTE]

'' 
Oh...it wasn't me...it was ddarlingfam (Amber) who was having family move in with her.








[/B][/QUOTE]
Sorry yes I did mean Amber. Cheers
BEK,SAMMY MAREE & MAX


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

having family move in is starting to blow up in my face (they aren't even here yet) why is it that you try to do someone a favor and all of a sudeon you are being snotty??????????????????????????if you don't see me online for awhile i may have run away


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Lord, I would have paid for a hotel.. I could never have people living with me..
I drive myself nuts, but I like myself, so someone else being here besides my kidsI would tare my hair out..
More to clean, more to cook














I just couldn't do it, I know it
















Oh Amber good luck to you..


Andrea~


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Amber, back to the original part of hubby saying whoa, slow down. Mine has been saying that for awhile but it is hard since the little ones have only been with us a couple of months. They did not have anything. We had put everything away that was purchased in pairs for Gidget and Ivory or anything that reminded us of Ivory. So Gidget and the puppies "needed" clothes and bows and toys and beds. hee hee hee.

But he says last night, okay really Aimee enough we have got to stop, I'll have to work 'til I'm 100 and we got out today and stop in a doggie store we have been wanting to go to for awhile and the picture of what we came home with says it all. Mind you they just got two new beds from Stacey's store on Monday. ha ha ha. 

I do think he's gonna clamp down a little on stuff for them though, just wasn't today. But i hear ya, and in regards to the relatives heaven help you. I could not do it, not enough prozac in the free world. Although some Zoloft and a little Xanax might help me. 

Aimee
[attachment=9195:attachment]
I told him when we got it home that I would just have to order a Stawberry Shortcake bow, he just laughed, poor guy.


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

> Amber, back to the original part of hubby saying whoa, slow down. Mine has been saying that for awhile but it is hard since the little ones have only been with us a couple of months. They did not have anything.  We had put everything away that was purchased in pairs for Gidget and Ivory or anything that reminded us of Ivory. So Gidget and the puppies "needed" clothes and bows and toys and beds. hee hee hee.
> 
> But he says last night, okay really Aimee enough we have got to stop, I'll have to work 'til I'm 100 and we got out today and stop in a doggie store we have been wanting to go to for awhile and the picture of what we came home with says it all. Mind you they just got two new beds from Stacey's store on Monday. ha ha ha.
> 
> ...



i love the strawberry bed. sooo cute.


----------

